# Making grape juice



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to make and can some grape juice. The ball book says I need one gallon of grapes? How many pounds is that? I would also like to not add any, or much sugar. Can I just do the juice and can it without added sugar?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

The easy way.....

Easy Concord Grape Juice Recipe - Food.com - 41039


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I put my grapes in a big stock pot with about a cup of water in the bottom. Cover with a lid on low. When the grapes start cooking down you can mash them some with a potato masher. Strain though a mesh strainer if you want some pulp in your juice. If you don't want any pulp strain though cheese cloth or better yet, strain though a paint staining bag from the hardware store. BTW I get a quart of juice from a gallon of grapes.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

GrannyG said:


> The easy way.....
> 
> Easy Concord Grape Juice Recipe - Food.com - 41039


This is what I do. Love it! Done it for years, and my mom did it too.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sarabeth said:


> This is what I do. Love it! Done it for years, and my mom did it too.


I do it the exact same way, but I don't sterilize jars. I just stick it all in the PC .


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Silverstar7337 said:


> Can I just do the juice and can it without added sugar?


I would add some heat stable sweetener like splenda. If you want to, you can make the juice, then add sweetener to your glass.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

GrannyG said:


> The easy way.....
> 
> Easy Concord Grape Juice Recipe - Food.com - 41039



Would this work if you used Stevia instead of the sugar, or would it break down in canning? Also, could you can this in half gallon jars?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Also would this recipe also work if you used other grapes besides Concords?


----------



## Mulligan Man (Oct 10, 2012)

happydog said:


> Would this work if you used Stevia instead of the sugar, or would it break down in canning? Also, could you can this in half gallon jars?


Yes, you can absolutely can grape juice in 1/2 gallon jars.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I love making grape juice like GrannyG. I was wondering..does anyone know how many years that will last? I have some "aged" grape juice downstairs made this way. It looks great..just a few years old.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

At my childhood home I used to have some grape vines with a sweet grape and I didn't use any sugar in my juice. In fact, I added a 1/4 cup of lemon juice to each gallon of grape juice to sour it up a bit. Maybe I'm weird (OK, no doubt about that) but I add the lemon to store bought Welch's as well.


----------



## Mulligan Man (Oct 10, 2012)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> I love making grape juice like GrannyG. I was wondering..does anyone know how many years that will last? I have some "aged" grape juice downstairs made this way. It looks great..just a few years old.


It doesn't keep at all around here. They drink it before it gets old.

It will basically keep forever.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL..ya know, I canned the juice that year, put it in the basement on a shelf and plum forgot that I had it! So, for the past 3 years..lol..I have wondered if that "old grape juice" was still good.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Silverstar7337 said:


> I would like to make and can some grape juice. The ball book says I need one gallon of grapes? How many pounds is that?


About 9 pounds.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks grannyG!! I made it the way you suggested and we opened a bottle last night. It tasted great! A little too sweet so I think i will cut back the sugar next time, but and easy fix with adding a little water. YUM! My husband was very impressed . Do you think I could use this method with cranberries for cranberry juice? Or add the cranberries and grapes together in a jar to cut sweetness and make a sort of cranberry juice cocktail? This was so easy I plan to do it every year! Would love to add different fruit to the method.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

substitute some mixed berries in with the grapes, it dosent take much and is really good.


----------

